# [keyboard] problem with pressing 3 keys at the same time



## athyri (Jan 24, 2011)

hello,

i would like to asign spezific controls for a game to the keys E, F and A using them so that if i keep pressing E and F i can simultaneously also press A.

my problem:
all keys work fine as long as they are single used, but as soon as i hold E and F down, A doesn't work anymore. (the command asigned to that key doesn't get activated.)

i had that problem with my old keyboard and now got me a new one (a simple logitech keyboard). the funny thing is: what i wanted to do worked at first. i could use all 3 keys at the same time without any problem. but now the exact same "bug" appears again. if i press E and F the A key doesn't work anymore.

what could create that problem? does some harware stuff break down?
maybe you have experience with a keyboard that definately woun't 'catch' that bug? i don't want to buy one new keyboard after the other just to find out every time the same problem appears again two weeks later.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are hardware limitations on the number of keys that can be used simultaneously. Especially if you are using cheap/generic keyboards. It has to do with the circuitry inside the keyboard. Multiple keys are mapped to a controller, and each controller has a limit to the number of keys it can register at once. You either have to try different key combinations or get a higher quality keyboard. Many of the "gaming" keyboards are designed to allow what you are trying to do.


----------

